# Floor Standing Ashtray?



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I plan on getting my mancave back in a little while and was looking at floor ashtrays. I saw Stinky is coming out with one pretty soon. Anyone know the price point? I love a Stinky I use outside right now. Are there any other suggestions for decently priced ashtray? Here is one for the Texas boys:

http://www.innovatorcigar.com/


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

I was looking for one a while back and never found one. Ebay was one place I looked. I may have to hit up some garage sales.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Lefty said:


> I was looking for one a while back and never found one. Ebay was one place I looked. I may have to hit up some garage sales.


Garage sales would be a good idea. I love the Cohiba one since in has the little shelf below the tray for a drink, lighter, etc. I just don't know if I want to spend $80. I was also thinking about just getting a cheap plant stand and put a Stink on it.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i was thinking of getting a cheap wooden endtable, cutting a hole in it, and putting a stinky in it.

i wanted one for my deck, so a cheap one is the way to go for me i think.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

They have those Texas stand ashtrays at my local B&M, but that is too much money for an ashtray. If someone builds one or modifies a table or stand take a picture so we can all see.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

robisjebus said:


> i was thinking of getting a cheap wooden endtable, cutting a hole in it, and putting a stinky in it.
> 
> i wanted one for my deck, so a cheap one is the way to go for me i think.


Pretty good idea. This one is pretty cheap at Walmart:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5715486


----------



## golfcigarjunkie (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is the stinky floor model
http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=16


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

golfcigarjunkie said:


> Here is the stinky floor model
> http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=16


That one is nice but a little expensive since you still have to buy the ashtray. Here is the new one coming out:

http://www.stinkycigar.com/AshtrayStand/default.aspx#stinkyfloorashtray


----------



## golfcigarjunkie (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, I like that one! Thanks Brian


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Not a fan of either one of those. They look okay for a patio but not for a den. I had a stand made out of rosewood in Korea to fit a large Passion Collection Ceramic ashtray. Its a bit of a heavy stand though.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

ytford said:


> Not a fan of either one of those. They look okay for a patio but not for a den. I had a stand made out of rosewood in Korea to fit a large Passion Collection Ceramic ashtray. Its a bit of a heavy stand though.


I agree. But this is for a mancave(basement) that I will be hiding in and watching TV.:biggrin:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Need one with a Gator logo in the middle.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Give me an Arc Welder and some rod Iron I'm sure I could come up with something.

I've been wanting one of those tail fin ash trays...maybe it's time to go to the Army Surplus.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

mrgatorman said:


> Need one with a Gator logo in the middle.


http://cgi.ebay.ca/Kitsch-1960s-Flo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://www.evergladessafarigifts.com/index.php?p=product&id=675&parent=52

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Tin-Cop...goryZ594QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Vintage-So...goryZ594QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

My B&M has wooden, floor-stands for ashtrays - comes with a large glass Rocky Patel ashtray. I did a quick web search, but haven't found anything similar. It looks very nice and is great for hauling over to where ever you are sitting. I might be able to snap a picture and get a price the next time I stop by if you are interested.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> My B&M has wooden, floor-stands for ashtrays - comes with a large glass Rocky Patel ashtray. I did a quick web search, but haven't found anything similar. It looks very nice and is great for hauling over to where ever you are sitting. I might be able to snap a picture and get a price the next time I stop by if you are interested.


I would be curious. Sounds like something very heavy to ship.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I just heard back from Stinky and the new floor standing Stinky will have a suggested retail of $75.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BrianEE93 said:


> I just heard back from Stinky and the new floor standing Stinky will have a suggested retail of $75.


nice...I'm thinking group buy:dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i like those


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Doc Stogie Fresh just talked about this a few episodes ago. He bought some old milk cans and the Stinky ashtray fits right into the top of it and it's just the right height. So, this may be an option...


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I really like the "Lone Star" motiff(sp?), of course.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Heres a couple pics of the one I had made.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice ashtrays.. i saw a standing stinky ash tray. that was pretty cool. lasvegashtv.com
did an episode and it featured one.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

Here is a pic of the stand ashtray I built from some cigar boxes and a cedar fence post. I used the new Tatuaje ashtray because I have a fascination with Fleur De Lis.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

adamsdb said:


> Here is a pic of the stand ashtray I built from some cigar boxes and a cedar fence post. I used the new Tatuaje ashtray because I have a fascination with Fleur De Lis.


That is very nice!


----------



## RonJ51 (Oct 11, 2007)

That is one cool ashtray.
The new Stinky floor stand ashtray cost around $99.00.


----------

